# Relevant experience for ACS assessment



## aditi2086 (Aug 4, 2016)

Hello...I have 3 years and 9 months of IT industry experience as software engineer from June 2010 to Apr 2014. After that I took teaching as a profession and was working on contract from July 2014 to may 2016. Currently I am not working anywhere. Am I eligible to apply for ACS assessment. Also how to get the employment reference if company doesn't provide anything on their letterhead. Any help is really appreciated.
Thanks 
Aditi


----------

